# Hitching a ride



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

When I turned this new fern i bought over there is some kind of eggs on it very neatly laid also I just noticed in the holding tank I have them in there is a little shrimp in there dont know what kind its very tiny . The eggs are very round and hard.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> When I turned this new fern i bought over there is some kind of eggs on it very neatly laid also I just noticed in the holding tank I have them in there is a little shrimp in there dont know what kind its very tiny . The eggs are very round and hard.


those are java fern spores, they will become plantlets.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The leaf on the right looks like to have Java Fern spores and are safe.
http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200008/msg00209.html


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh really cool wonder how long they take to grow they look just like little eggs hmm now wonder what kind of shrimp it is.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

To echo the other people, yes, those are simply Java Fern spores. 

On another note, are you sure you have shrimp? Maybe they're copepods?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Oh really cool wonder how long they take to grow they look just like little eggs


The spores will take a couple of months to get a good size and if the leaf separates from the rhizome then just let it float to get the baby Java Ferns into adolescence at which point they can be separated from the main leaf.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

hahaha! i bought plants that had those too, i thought they were some sort of snail egg or disease, hehe guess not lol.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> To echo the other people, yes, those are simply Java Fern spores.
> 
> On another note, are you sure you have shrimp? Maybe they're copepods?


Nope its a shrimp Iam going to be planting tommorrow so Ill try to get a pic its small but you can tell its a shrimp maybe they had shrimp in that tank before. Its just 1 shrimp


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> hahaha! i bought plants that had those too, i thought they were some sort of snail egg or disease, hehe guess not lol.


Yea I sure Iam learning alot of new things in my old age probably more in here in a year then anywhere else in like 5 years. lol


----------

